

Scholars protest over UIUC rescinding job offer of a professor over Israel posts - denzil_correa
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/01/education/illinois-university-prompts-outcry-for-revoking-job-offer-to-professor-in-wake-of-twitter-posts-on-israel.html

======
duncan_bayne
I'm surprised they offered him a job in the first place; the man is both rude
and racist.

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-
conspiracy/wp/2014...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-
conspiracy/wp/2014/09/03/steven-salaita-more-than-just-an-obnoxious-tweeter/)

